# Moving to Dubai



## fairerannia (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi we will be moving to Dubai in September (husbands job) Just wanted to say hello, amd ask if anyone can help with accomadation,we need to rent. Any ideas on who to contact and where and where not to live would be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

that all depends on where your hubbies office is and what your budget is for accomodation


----------



## fairerannia (Jan 22, 2008)

He will be working in Jebel Ali Free Zone. I am still waiting to find out about the budget we will be allowed!!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

so you will be looking at Al Barsha, Springs, Meadows and the Lakes area. Have they given no inclination at all as to what they are offering? getting the right package is the most important part of relocating


----------



## fairerannia (Jan 22, 2008)

No not yet but he already works for them so \i know what they are like (lol) just slow!!! Whats it like over there


----------



## fairerannia (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanx for the info


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

great place to live, just as long as you have got a good package everything else will slip into place. Make sure you get housing, education, medical return flights etc and a decent salary and you will be very happy here. It isn't the city of gold as most people expect but it aint a bad place to live. The weather is a huge bonus for me coming from the UK.


----------

